# Brie had a single boy!!! Pics added



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a boy!! Brie was such a good girl. She had a quick delivery and everything went great. Baby was on his feet and nursing in no time. He is a sundgau color and all legs. He reminds me of a newborn colt. I will get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Brie had a single boy!!!*

CONGRATS!!!! Can't wait to see some pics of him!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Brie had a single boy!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Brie had a single boy!!!*

Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Brie had a single boy!!!*

Congrats!!! :stars: Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Brie had a single boy!!!*

Congrats on a healthy baby boy. Can't wait pics!! :stars:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

We haven't got a name for him yet but here he is. I will get some better pics later.

He looks cranky, doesn't he???










Checking out my camera case.










I know the milk bar is here somewhere....










Awwww, found it!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! he's adorable!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute boy  :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww! How cute!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

What a cutie!!! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! He is adorable


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

What a cutie!!!


----------

